# Welche Größe bei welchem Bike ? Die Referenz



## bionicon (13. Februar 2008)

Hier soll aufgeklärt werden, welche GRöße unsere Kunden bei welchem Bike benötigen. Wir sind auf Eure Hilfe gespannt !


----------



## bionicon (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich möchte von Euch wissen: 
1) Welche Bikes Ihr fahrt, 
2) Wie groß ihr seid,
3) Was für Gelände Ihr bevorzugt,
4) Welche GRöße Euer Bike hat,

Mit Hilfe dieser Daten werden wir den größten und umfangreichsten Sizechart für alle Kunden und Händler zusammenstellen, den es je gab. 

Also, jetzt seid Ihr gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer01 (13. Februar 2008)

ok, dann mach ich mal den Anfang.

Bike: GW
Größe: L
Größe: 1,89m
Gelände:alles, wie z.b. Wald,Trails mit Wurzeln,teils verblockt,Asphalt, eben alles was mir unter die Räder kommt.

ich bin das GW in M Probegefahren und hatte das Gefühl das die Größe M im Gelände mit engen Trails wendiger war als Größe L. Durch verstellen des Lenkers von vorne nach hinten merkt man allerdings schon einen großen Unterschied. Seither habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Lenkung sehr viel direkter ist als mit der oberen Position.


----------



## guruW (13. Februar 2008)

Bike: SS in L
Größe: 1,75m
Gelände: hoher Anteil Alpentouren mit längeren Uphills, daher L statt M. Lenkerposition eher mittig.


----------



## bionicon (13. Februar 2008)

Sehr gut !!

Immer weiter so  !
Auch der Stil -- genau so wünsch Ich mir das !


Vielen Dank 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## Fetz (13. Februar 2008)

Bike: Edison ltd in M
Größe: 1,71m
Gelände: Was man heute so als Allmountain in Richtung Enduro bezeicnet (Wurzeltrails, technische Sachen wie Spitzkehren, verblocktes).


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Februar 2008)

hallo  
gw in "S"  bei 180 weil ich ein spielkind bin 
und das gw in zwergengrösse um die ecke geht wie sau
und weils mein mädel(173) ab und zu auch fährt
gelände  hmm neubikedeutsch  Allmountain


----------



## Oigi (13. Februar 2008)

GW Probefahrt: L
Größe: 194 cm
Gelände: ausgedehnte Touren mit allen Spielereien von Asphalt über Wurzelteppiche zu argen Schottertrails
Eindruck: recht aufrechte Position, dadurch sehr entspannt

Probegefahren und gekauft: SS in XL
Größe: immernoch 194 cm
Gelände: siehe oben...nun reicht der Federweg auch und die leicht gestrecktere Sitzposition passt mir auch besser.


----------



## gratis (13. Februar 2008)

Servus miteinand,

Bike:Edison seit 3 Jahren
Größe: M
meine Größe: 177 cm, 72 kg

Fahr überwiegend Gardaseetrails mit dem Teil, hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen!!!


----------



## promillesepp (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Mein Bike

Bike:       Edison I
Gr. Bike:  M
Größe:    176cm
Gelände: Touren Mittelgebirge mit jeder Art von Gelände 

Mein Sohn

Bike:       Ironwood
Gr. Bike:  M
Größe:    175cm
Gelände:  Freeride im eigenen Wald und Bike-Park


----------



## dubbel (13. Februar 2008)

bionicon schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe dieser Daten werden wir den größten und umfangreichsten Sizechart für alle Kunden und Händler zusammenstellen, den es je gab.


wer sagt den kunden und händlern denn, dass nicht die hälfte der leute mit der falschen größe rumfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (13. Februar 2008)

Bike: SS in M
Größe : 175cm
Allmountain


----------



## cosy (13. Februar 2008)

Bike: Edison ltd
Größe Bike: S
Größe ich: 165 cm
Gelände: allmountain - gerne wurzeliges oder verblocktes Terrain. Aber auch ab und zu nen Marathon.


----------



## Helltone (13. Februar 2008)

1) GW
2) 1,92m
3) Touren Mittelgebirge mit jeder Art von Gelände, Asphalt
4) L


----------



## 4mate (13. Februar 2008)

> 1) Welches Bike* : Golden Willow *





> 2) Wie groß : *178 cm*





> 3) Was für Gelände :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 4) Welche GRöße Bike hat : *M  ...  ... JEDOCH   :  HÄTTE  GERNE GRÖSSE  " S " - GAB  ES  ABER  VOR  2  JAHREN  NOCH  NICHT ...  *-> PS : GW komplett  oder Rahmenset zu verkaufen/tauschen , Details per PN  !


----------



## flatrider (13. Februar 2008)

dann mal ich

Bike: Ironwood
Größe: M
Ich: 1,83m

von Freeride-Touren bis Bikepark

Hab mich für M entschieden da mir für Bikepark Downhills ein kleiner, wendiger
Rahmen wichtig ist. Auf Uphills hab ich Dank Vorbauverstellung auch keine Probleme.


----------



## ralfisto (14. Februar 2008)

Hi Andi,

ich fahr mein GW in M bei 1,75 Körpergröße
überwiegend Cross Country hier im Mittelgebirgsraum 
aber auch mal schöne single-trails, meist `nem leader hinterher

Fühl mich immer noch sauwohl auf diesem bike !!!

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (14. Februar 2008)

Hi Andi,

zu 1) Golden Willow I
zu 2) 176cm
zu 3) was heutzutage unter "Allmountain" bezeichnet läuft, bzw. auf der  Singeltrailskala bis einschließlich S3, Alpencross, Waldautobahn im Mittelgebirge WSA1 Puls nach oben 
zu 4) M - passt perfekt  


Gruß, Uli


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. Februar 2008)

Sali Andi,

1. Eidson Ltd. II
2. Meine Grösse: 173 cm
3. Touren, Singletrails und gerne auch mal den einen oder anderen Downhill. Vorbau in der hinteren Position und Lenker schön aufrecht für eine rückenschonende und Downhillorientierte Geometrie.
4. Grösse M (passt super)


----------



## AHFiffi (14. Februar 2008)

Grüß Gott die Herrschaften

1. Supershuttle
2. 1870mm
3. ich bevorzuge endurolastige Touren, ansonsten alles was unter die Räder kommt
4. Gr L
Servus


----------



## eugenbacher (15. Februar 2008)

Servus,

Bike: Golden Willow
Größe: M
Ich: 1,87m,  83kg
Gelände: alles bis auf Bikeparks

Da ich eher lange Beine habe (und daurch einen etwas kürzeren Oberkörper) und ich schon immer Oberrohrlängen um die 600mm gefahren bin viel die Wahl auf Größe M. Der Vorbau ist dann natürlich fast in der längsten Stellung.

Grüße


----------



## FRbiker (15. Februar 2008)

Halöle

Ich: 1,63 maximal...

Bike: Größe S.

Fahrstiel.. Enduro bis Freeride auf Touren... Kein Bikepark nur die pure Natur 
Eine sehr aufrechte Sitzposition

und tschüss...


----------



## Oberland (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo
Bike: Edison 
Grösse: 1.80m
Grösse Bike: M
Gebiet: Alpines bis Hochalpines Gelände Freeride Touren, so wie schnell zum Brötchen holen


----------



## tour.ist (17. Februar 2008)

Servus Andi,
Edison S ( wo gibts sonst schon so viel Federweg für kurze Beine 775mm)
165 Körperhöhe
s.o.
bald hoffentlich mehr und im Schwarzwald, aber immer noch zu leichtes Gelände, sollte wohl mal wieder am Tegernsee vorbeischauen ;-)
Grüsse tour.ist


----------



## T8Force (17. Februar 2008)

Hi zusammen,

mein bike: Supershuttle

Körpergröße: 1,80m

bike Größe: M

Gebiet: All Mountain (alles außer bikepark)


----------



## mäxx__ (19. Februar 2008)

Tach,

Ich:

Bike: Supershuttle

 Bike-Größe: L

Körpergröße: 176cm

Meine Frau:

Bike: Ur-Edison 

Bike-Größe: L

Körpergröße: 172cm

Einsatz:
Von leichten Touren bis Alpen-X, Bikepark light (Warmduscher halt...


----------



## DeBroglie (21. Februar 2008)

1) Bike: Supershuttle
2) Meine Größe: 1,82m
3) Gelände: Alpentouren mit hohem Singletrailanteil, bisher 2 * Bikepark
4) Fahrradgröße: M mit 400mm Stütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikkeydoublex (22. Februar 2008)

Also dann mal ich;

Bike: Supershuttle
Grösse Bike: XL
Grösse Ich: 189cm, 84kg
Terrain: Mittlere Touren, viel Freeride abfahrten oder Downhill.

Mir passt XL gut, da ich einen recht langen oberkörper habe, komme auch gut damit zurecht, eigentlich sehr wendig! unterschied zu L ist ja nicht soo gross


----------



## MaunTenBeicker (5. März 2008)

Supershuttle 2008
Rahmengrösse: XL
Körpergrösse: 183cm

Hatte M und XL ausprobiert. Bei M sass ich zu weit vorne (hatte den Eindruck die Knie stossen an den Lenker).


----------



## Metalchief (11. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich grüße Euch

Bin neu hier im Forum und wollte gleich mal loslegen:

Habe mir gestern das Edison Ltd 2 bestellt in der Größe XL auf Empfehlung des Verkäufers...

Ich bin 1,90m groß und war bisher auch der Meinung, dass XL die passende Dimension für mich sein wird.

So wie ich das allerdings hier lese, hat kaum jemand ein Bike in Richtung L, geschweige denn XL

Habe deshalb jetzt kleine bedenken...

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir dazu etwas sagen...

LG Metalchief


----------



## ralfisto (11. März 2008)

Hi Metalchief,

ich meß 1,75m und hab ein Edison am Tegernsee bei bionicon , auch auf Empfehlung von Andi, in L gefahren. Empfand ich auch für mich absolut nicht zu groß. Hab mich dann aber letztlich auf Grund der für mich angenehmeren Geometrie für das Golden Willow in M entschieden.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spass mit dem guten Stück

Gruss

ralfisto


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2008)

Metalchief schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,90m groß und war bisher auch der Meinung, dass XL die passende Dimension für mich sein wird.
> 
> So wie ich das allerdings hier lese, hat kaum jemand ein Bike in Richtung L, geschweige denn XL





> > Bike: GW
> > Größe: L
> > Größe: 1,89m
> 
> ...


.

*L oder XL ! *


----------



## T8Force (11. März 2008)

So doof wie ich die Aktion jetzt auch finde. Du hättest wenigstens die "M" Rahmen rausfiltern können...


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2008)

Nein nein das muß so - zum Vergleich ! Ich finde "*Welche Größe bei welchem Bike ? Die Referenz" *sehr interessant , es sollten noch mehr teilnehmen , deshalb:

*Auf gehts , mitmachen !*


----------



## Metalchief (15. März 2008)

Sodala, habe gestern endlich mein Edison LTD 2 abholen dürfen und bin eben von ner kurzen Ausfahrt zurück... GEILO  

Rahmengröße: XL bei 1,90m Körpergröße und ca. 95 kg

Steht die Größe eigentlich nochmal irgendwo auf dem Rahmen vermerkt oder muß ich da den Unterlagen vertrauen?

Einsatzbereich: längere Touren, leichte Downhills, Trails, Wurzelpfade...

so long

Greetz Metalchief


----------



## T8Force (15. März 2008)

Glückwunsch, das ist ein wirklich schönes bike. Falls du dich wirklich vergewissern willst, ob dein bike in XL ist, dann miss es doch einfach nach. Die Daten findest du bei bionicon auf der hp....Viel Vergnügen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (27. März 2008)

Bike:             Edison Ltd.

Größe Bike:    XL

Größe Fahrer: 1,95cm

Gewicht Fah.: 95Kg

Einsatzbereich:  Tour, Allmountain, Leichter Bikepark und Freeride Einsatz.

Anmerkung: Sattel ca.10cm höher als Lenker


----------



## petzl (27. März 2008)

1) Supershuttle
2) 183 cm 
3) Traillastige Touren, Enduro
4) L

Wenn ich mehr in Richtung Bikepark tendieren würde, dann hätte auch ein M gereicht.


----------



## tomtomtom333 (28. März 2008)

Bin mehrfach ein GW probegefahren und habe mich auf einem M sehr wohl gefült und daher ein GW SC in M bestellt.

Bin 180 cm groß und 72 kg schwer und habe in jedem Gelände Spaß - ausser Bikeparks - da kommt der Angsthase durch.


----------



## sy.ra (28. März 2008)

Hi Andi,
ich glaube, dass Deine Datensammlung so nichts bringt. Der wichtigste Ansatz, nämlich die Proportion des Körpers fehlt. Wenn Du zwei Personen mit der gleichen Körpergröße hernimmst, werden die im ungünstigsten Fall aufgrund der Beinlänge zwei Rahmengrößen auseinander liegen. Für eine sinnvolle Auswertung brauchst Du zumindest mal die Beinlänge, das Verhältnis zum Oberkörper ergibt sich ja dann zwangsläufig. Ich fahre ein GW, dass im Verhältnis zu anderen Bikes eine relativ große Oberrohrlänge hat. Ich bin 1,80m groß und meine Beinlänge ist (mit Radschuhen) 87,5cm. Für meine Bedürfnisse (Alpenüberquerung, Singletrails "Allmountain") war ein GW in M goldrichtig. Hat jemand aber einen kürzeren Oberkörper, wird er sich mit dem M vielleicht schon schwer tun.
So, genug philosophiert.

Hier noch mal die Daten für Deine Datenbank:

zu 1) Golden Willow
zu 2) Körpergröße 180cm, Beinlänge 87,5cm
zu 3) "Allmountain", Singeltrails, Alpencross, Waldautobahnen im Ahrtal und der Eifel
zu 4) M - passt perfekt


----------



## black_bandit (13. August 2008)

So, ich denn auch mal:

1) Supershuttle I mit 170er DA-TA
2) 1,86m mit 91er Schrittlänge und 66er Torsolänge bei 89kg
3) Alles, was unter die Räder kommt!
4) Rahmengröße "L"

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## esiko (13. August 2008)

ahoi, so jetzt icke:

Bike: Edison Ltd.

Größe Bike: M

Größe Fahrer: 1,77cm

Gewicht Fah.: 65Kg

Einsatzbereich: Tour, Allmountain, Leichter Freeride, Asphalt

gruß christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (13. August 2008)

1) Supershuttle FR
2) 183 cm
3) Enduro
4) M


----------



## catalyst (2. September 2008)

Hm, die Liste stiftet mehr Verwirrung als Klarheit ...

Also ich fahre seit einiger Zeit ein SS in Größe M (dachte lange Zeit es wäre ein L - beim Nachmessen irgendwann wusste ich warum der Rahmen so kompakt aussieht ...)
Bin bisher damit gut bergauf und bergab gefahren und fand die Sitzposition eigentlich immer recht komfortabel. Ausserdem hat man das Bike recht gut unter Kontrolle. Ich habe eine 450mm Stütze montiert - und es sieht beim normalen fahren (mit fast gestrecktem Bein / Sattel ca. 100mm höher als der Lenker) vermutlich etwas seltsam aus. Bergab, mit eingefahrener Stütze, geht´s dafür wie ein GoKart!
Bei einer steilen Tour in den Bergen ist mir jetzt allerdings aufgefallen das es hinten etwas an Traktion mangelt. Ich muss aber gestehen bisher nur "CC Rennfeilen" mit sehr gestreckter Position gefahren zu sein (sorry, MTBler seit mehr als 20 Jahren) - daher hinkt der Vergleich evtl. ein wenig. Also: Eigentlich zu klein aber doch irgendwie passend.

Hier jetzt nochmal die wesentlichen Daten, um die´s ja eigentlich geht:

1.) Supershuttle II (2007er)
2.) 1,90m
3.) Enduro im weitesten Sinne. Keine Bike Parks, lieber "flowige" Trails & Touren.
4.) M (tatsächlich!)


Weitere "Erfahrungsberichte" und Kommentare zu ähnlich seltsamen "Größenkombinationen" wären hilfreich. Vielleicht teste ich auch mal eins in L. Dann steht hier vielleicht in kürze:

Biete: Supershuttle Rahmen Größe "M"
Suche: Supershuttle Rahmen Größe "L"


----------



## Trasher_one (2. September 2008)

hab dir mal eine pn geschickt 

mfg


----------



## catboss (20. März 2009)

Ich reihe mich mal ein: 

Edison 2008, Rahmengr. L, Größe 181 cm. Der Rahmen in M war *sehr* wendig, allerdings habe ich mir in Kurven etwas die Knie am Lenker angeschlagen.


----------



## dankeroeder (20. März 2009)

Hallo,

 Red Bull Team AL-700

 23"

200cm

115kg

Schotter,Waldwege,ruhige Landstraßen


----------



## SuperS-Rider (20. März 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hier soll aufgeklärt werden, welche GRöße *unsere* Kunden bei welchem Bike benötigen. Wir sind auf Eure Hilfe gespannt !


denke damit werden Bioniconfahrer gemeint sein, nichts für ungut, dankeroeder!

bei mir Supershuttle

in Größe L
bei 183cm Körpergröße
für Local Trails, Alpencross, FR-/Endurotouren, alles einfach


----------



## Gh05tr1der (28. März 2009)

Bin 184 cm groß und habe 87 cm Schrittlänge. 
Würdet ihr das Giant Trance X3 in M oder L nehmen?


----------



## mäxx__ (30. März 2009)

Gh05tr1der schrieb:


> Bin 184 cm groß und habe 87 cm Schrittlänge.
> Würdet ihr das Giant Trance X3 in M oder L nehmen?




Weder noch))

Hier gehts NUR um Bionicon-Bikes.

Frag doch bitte mal die Giantfahrer.


----------



## Gh05tr1der (30. März 2009)

Oh, sorry! 
da hab ich mich wohl verirrt!


----------



## Haibike40 (5. April 2009)

Bei mir
Einsatzgebiet: All Mountain, keine Bikeparks, Alpentouren, Alltagstouren
GW II in L
Köpergröße 182 cm 

paßt wie angegossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (2. April 2010)

So, nach längerer Zeit geht's weiter.

Größe: 164cm

Gelände: Waldautobahn, Straße, leichteres Gelände, in Zukunft hoffentlich                           
             Anspruchsvolleres

Bike: SS in XL.....     Nein, S natürlich.


Der Nächste bitte!


----------



## FRbiker (2. April 2010)

Die Größe haben wir gemeinsam, nur das Bike ist M bei mir..


----------



## chaini (2. April 2010)

Supershuttle
188 cm
Einsatz sehr weit gefächert.
Für Touren ist XL perfekt für mich,
für AM/Enduro das L.


----------



## kleinundmies (3. April 2010)

Edison

165cm
Größe S

AM/EN-Touren


----------



## christi0012 (5. April 2010)

Bei mir
Einsatzgebiet: All Mountain, keine Bikeparks, Alpentouren
- Bergab, lieber langsam und technsich als schnell und rumpel.
- Bergauf meide ich Asphalt und Schotterpisten, gerne alles was ich noch fahren kann, manchmal auch tragend.

Edison Ldt in XL
Köpergröße 192 cm, 95kg


----------



## Mentor (7. April 2010)

Sodele...
Einsatzbereich: All Mountain und Enduro-Touren
Größe:186
Bike: Edison LTD in L
(hab Beine bis zum Boden...deshalb  )


----------



## hipster (4. Juni 2010)

Supershuttle in XL
187 cm
Tour und AM


----------



## Resibiker (4. Juni 2010)

Einsatzbereich: CC; All Mountain; Enduro; ein kleinwenig DH
Größe:175
Bike: Edison Framekit in M


----------



## Schelch (4. August 2010)

Bike: Edison Ltd.
Ich: 184; langer Oberkörper
Größe: L

Gebiet: Hauptsächlich quer durch die Mittelgebirge
Hatte zunächst das Edison in XL, nach dem ersten Wurzeltrail getauscht, jetzt happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussi2000 (12. August 2010)

Hallo

Bike: Tesla in L
Einsatzbereich: All Mountain und Enduro-Touren
Größe:184


----------



## MarsCC (28. Oktober 2010)

Edison I, XL
1.94m
CC + AM


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Tesla in L
All Mountain und Enduro-Touren
Größe:183
Schrittlänge: 86cm


----------



## swn21 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hey,
mein Bike ein Tesla xl
größe 185cm
Enduro und Trails 
super größe für mich geht ab wie die lutzi


----------



## look kg 481 (29. Oktober 2010)

Tesla in "M" 

175cm gross

84cm Innenbeinlänge


----------



## bloodyludy (1. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin unschlüssig, ob ein Tesla in Größe "S" oder "M" besser zu mir passt?

Größe 1,72m, Schrittlänge ca. 0,8m
Einsatzbereich: kurze knackige Touren, suche eher wendiges Bike, als ein DH-Boliden

Was fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. März 2011)

"wendig" bedeutet idR einwenig "kleiner" in der Rahmengröße.
Am besten, du setzt dich drauf. Rahmengröße ist sehr entscheidend...
Ich würde dir raten, irgendwo probezufahren.


----------



## Daeniel (11. März 2011)

Hallo,



Größe 1,80
Einsatzbereich: Downhill
Mir passt ein "M" wie angegossen


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2011)

Schön, aber welches Modell der Bionicon-Flotte?


----------



## bike-runner (11. März 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin unschlüssig, ob ein Tesla in Größe "S" oder "M" besser zu mir passt?
> 
> ...



bei 1,72 würde ich Dir ein S empfehlen. Das Medium hat Sitzrohr 45cm Mitte bis Ende, Oberrohr 560mm. Small 42cm zu 530mm. Vergleich doch mal die Oberrohrlänge vom jetzigen mit einem Tesla.


----------



## collectives (12. März 2011)

GW von 2008
185 cm 
L


----------



## b-onkel (28. März 2011)

So hier meine Daten,

1) Golden Willow 2 -2009
2) Körpergröße 186cm, Schrittlänge 90cm
3) "Allmountain", Singeltrails, Alpencross, Waldautobahnen...
4) L


----------



## lord-raiden (29. September 2011)

Hallo,
was wäre die richtige Größe für mich,
bin 1,84 m groß und meine Schrittlänge beträgt 83 cm.
Fahre sage mal alles was so zu allmountain gehört


----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2011)

welches Modell siehst für dich vor?


----------



## lord-raiden (29. September 2011)

da bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ganz sicher, schwanke zwischen Golden Willow, Edison und Supershuttle...


----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2011)

aha, eigentlich bist eher bei L, wobei mir pers. ein etwas kleinerer Rahmen besser liegt.
Bei 1,80 fuhr ich M beim SS, nun M beim Alva160 
Das Alva ist schwerer, fährt aber gleich gut/schnell....
Zu GW / Edison kann ich nichts sagen.

Ich würde sowieso zu einer Probefahrt raten, da sich die Bikes sehr unterschiedlich "anfühlen".
Das Edison ging bei mir bsp.-weise garnicht.

Achja: Die Alva-Flotte hat Steckachsen und ein neues / anderes Casting. SS wird glaub auch garnicht mehr gebaut....

Ich würde mal bei Bionicon vorbeifahren und ausgiebig testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord-raiden (29. September 2011)

Danke für die Infos.
Ist halt alles net so einfach, momentan fahr ich ein Hardtail in M/18".
Danke für die Infos, mit dem Probefahren muss ich mal schauen ob bei mit überhaupt was in der Nähe ist


----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2011)

hehe, ja, ich weiß...ich stand auch kurz vor einem Frame-Kit-Kauf.

Habe nach öfterem und ausgiebigem Probefahren dann damals das SS in M genommen, paßte perfekt.

Das Alva in L bin ich neulich mal ein paar m gefahren, war mir jedoch zu groß.

Das M fällt m.E. recht groß aus.

Vllt. ist auch ein Bionicon-Fahrer bei dir in der Nähe...


----------



## lord-raiden (29. September 2011)

Ich werd mal schauen, danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Atos62 (6. Oktober 2011)

1) Welche Bikes Ihr fahrt: GW (vorher CD RZ140)
2) Wie groß ihr seid: 1,77
3) Was für Gelände Ihr bevorzugt: 
Bergauf was man findet (auch Asphalt)
Bergab: S0, S1, S2 - aber nur wo es aus eigener Kraft auch rauf geht
Radle wenn kein Flugwetter ist ;-)
4) Welche GRöße Euer Bike hat: M


----------



## bennohd (25. November 2011)

1) SS 2009
2) 174 cm
3) Alles ausser Strasse
4) M (passt gut)


----------



## winnipu (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Tesla in XL
Einsatzbereich: All Mountain und leichte Enduro-Touren, Trails
Größe: 1,90


----------



## Helltone (20. Dezember 2011)

Reed in XL
Einsatzbereich: All Mountain, Trails, stumpf über Straße
Größe: 1,92


----------



## panino (20. Dezember 2011)

Alva in L
All Mountain und Enduro
1,90


----------

